# How much room do I need for one pair or for a single pigeon?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

My mom and I are heading to barnyard swap this coming Saturday. I know they advertised that there will be pigeons there too. I'm hoping to meet a few pigeon enthusiasts and get some phone numbers for when I finally get my coop built (I'm hoping to have homers). However, I thought of maybe picking up either a single bird or a pair just for now. I'd love to just get to know a pigeon or two and see if I like them. I mean I love the idea of flying them, but I've never known a pigeon close up. I've worked/trained dogs, horses, miniature horses and even my parrots, but never worked with pigeons. 

Would it be realistic to pick up either a single pigeon or a pair to keep as pets in my garage? I would eventually move them into my coop when/if it was built or sell them to another pigeon person if-God forbid-I didn't like them. If that IS realistic what breed would be best? Are there breeds of pigeons that are flightless-sorry if this is obvious, but I've only researched homers, so far. Can you put flight suits on them as you would a parrot? Or flying harnesses, so you can take them outside?

I really like the white fantails(for looks), but I'm really not sure what to expect from this sale. I've been there before and sometimes there are lots of good "venders" and sometimes not.

Please feel free to suggest any breed or refer me to another thread that might answer my questions. I'm having trouble sorting through all the previous threads and finding info I need.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I am told that you need about 2 square feet of floor space per bird...about 2 cubic feet per bird...I kept a pair in a cage that was 2x2x4 as a temporary home while I built my loft. Yes, they wear flight suits, but not tethers that I have ever heard. If you want them to be releasable, then some breeds are better at homing in than others...and whatever you would buy at the swap meet might not be "releasable", but their offspring would be. Fantails are not the best homers...but they sure are pretty. What breed you might choose depends on what you want to do with them..racing, flying them each day or just keeping them in a big aviary as pets. Also remember that there are usually plenty of birds needing adoption that you can get for free..and if you do not intend to show, race or fly them, then you could provide a great home for non-releasable birds...which is what I do. Where are you located and what is your plan? With that info, members can provide more help.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, my pet pigeons don't have to be releasable at all. They don't even have to be homers. I figured in personality all pigeons are probably pretty similar-is that a good assumption? I wanted to keep a pair of fantails because I think they're beautiful. Do you think they could live happily alongside homers in my coop-once I have one? Or would living in a smaller environment make it difficult for them to adjust to coop life later on?

I was planning to put them inside of a large parrot cage. It's about 2 ft wide, 2 ft deep and about 3 ft tall. Is that too small? I also have access to other large rabbit hutch type cages.

I'm in the twin cities area of Minnesota if anyone has some that might work. My plan for my coop is to eventually keep white homers and possibly off-set my coop costs by doing some white "dove" release with them. That way my hobby would be sustainable. Running it like a business would also allow me to write off expenses as business expenses. I am still looking into it.

The main reason I want to try a pair or even just a single bird is to see if I like them before investing $1200+ to build a coop in our backyard.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I THINK THAT A 2FTX2FT CAGE IS TOO SMALL FOR FANTAILS IF THEY ARE IN THERE LONGER THAT A FEW WEEKS. THE HUTCH IDEA WOULD BE BETTER. i WOULD GET A PAIR. THEY DO NOT LIKE TO BE ALONE. ONE MIGHT BE OK IF YOU KEPT IT IN THE HOUSE LIKE A PET PARROT AND LET IT OUT AND GAVE IT ATTENTION. THEY ARE ROUND CHUNKY BIRDS THAT NEED ROOM FOR THEIR TAILS. IF THEY ARE IN A SMALLISH CAGE THE TAILS GET MESSED UP FROM RUBBING ON THE BARS OF THE CAGE. THEY WOULD BE FINE WITH HOMERS IF YOU GIVE THEM LOW PERCHES AND OR NEST BOX. i WOULD NOT LET THEM OUT TO FLY, THEY WOULD GET CAUGHT BY A PREDATOR BEAUSE THEY ARE NOT FAST FLYERS LIKE THE HOMERS.....MY GUESS IS IF YOU GET A COUPLE OF PIGEONS YOU WILL WANT TO GET MORE


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have both fantails and homers in my loft...so long as there is lots of room, lots of nests and lots of perchs...with multiple feed and water stations you should not have a problem.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I do think I will enjoy them. I had a Nanday conure growing up and loved him. My one complain was the noise. So, I'm thinking since pigeons don't screech that I will probably enjoy them a lot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They do roo-koo and can coo for the longest times, especially the males, but it is music to my ears.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I do think I will enjoy them. I had a Nanday conure growing up and loved him. My one complain was the noise. So, I'm thinking since pigeons don't screech that I will probably enjoy them a lot.


A pigeon's kooing would be a walk in the park compared to a conure, I kept one for someone a few years ago and I almost went insane!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I figured they would coo a bit, but I'm guessing it's nothing close to the ear-splitting SCREECHING of a parrot.  LOL.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> A pigeon's kooing would be a walk in the park compared to a conure, I kept one for someone a few years ago and I almost went insane!


We posted at the same time.  I quite agree. Their screaming is the worst!

When I had the conure I was well established as his leader, but when I passed him over to my mom (went to college) he got SOO much worse. He's allowed to scream at her and is rewarded with attention.  So, of course the screeching continues. It's very bad. She doesn't seem to mind though. So I guess some folks just aren't affected by it. I would not be able stand it though. I have my own home now and refuse to bring that type of "noise" into my house! I don't want my husband and kids going crazy.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Should this be moved to loft designs?
I go by 12cu. ft. per pigeon.
Check out Loft Designs, lots of good info!


----------

